# Hangar camouflage?



## mosquitoman (Jul 4, 2006)

Bit of a weird question, but were british aircraft hangars camouflaged and if so, what sort of colours and patterns were there?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 4, 2006)

mosquitoman said:


> Bit of a weird question, but were british aircraft hangars camouflaged and if so, what sort of colours and patterns were there?


That is weird, but I would guess they were - here's an example from Lockheed and the way they camouflaged a whole plant known as "A1." B-17 were being built there...


----------



## Soren (Jul 4, 2006)

Excellent pictures FLYBOYJ.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 4, 2006)

wow! I just need to know about the sides of it because I've put one of my models in a box with a "hangar" wall behind it and wondered if I need to paint it. I'll post a pi when it's done


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 4, 2006)

Thats impressive joe


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 4, 2006)

pbfoot said:


> Thats impressive joe


Indeed it is.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 5, 2006)

Lockheed had most of their plant that way during the war...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 5, 2006)

Impressive Joe! Great pic.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 6, 2006)

What type of hanger is it? I don't think many(if any) were painted, I know that there were a lot with just the concrete or brick on display. There are alot of "C" Type hangars down my way and none of them show signs of the sides being painted.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 6, 2006)

Just a generic RAF hangar, thanks for the info


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Jul 6, 2006)

What if a downed japanese plane attemped to land on the plant?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 6, 2006)

The pilot would be in for a very big surprise


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 13, 2006)

the RAF just did a sort of sand yellow for the walls and did their brown/green roof..........

as for the cammo didn't they cover the taj mahal in a giant cammo net during the war? not a clue if it's true or not just sumthing i heard years ago..........


----------



## evangilder (Jul 18, 2006)

You might want to take a look here, MM:
British Hangars


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 18, 2006)

thanks, I've sorted it out now- there's a pic somewhere in the post your models section with a pic of what I've done


----------

